# 15 hp motors rebadged as 9.9s



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Any of you guys ever heard of a park ranger checking the factory tag for the actual model of the outboard. I've got a line on a 15 hp motor but want to fish lakes restricted to 10 hp. Thanks!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have never heard of or seen anyone check a model no. !


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

I read somewhere (can't remember where and can't vouch for truthfulness) that the park rangers have checked model numbers at the ramps at Pymatuning before. Wouldn't be hard to check model numbers for factory hp ratings with a model number list.
It also said they were NOT giving warnings. They were writing expensive tickets.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would highly NOT recommend it! If your gonna get checked it WILL be at a restricted lake, I would not take the chance!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

If you dont mind breaking the law i would say go for it !


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

yep happen to me at clendening. game warden had me open live well and then take hood off my 9.9 to check the tag on the inside.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

heck,i ran a 28 on atwood for 3 years. had a friend make new outside hp emblems,and never got stopped. motor looked like a 25.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I would highly recommend you listen to F1504X4 If you really want to keep that motor. And just so you know, I have seen guys checked at Knox several times, and get a ticket as well. 

Note to ODNR officers- check the motor tags But I'm sure they( you guys) already know that.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Had a "lucky" friend get caught at Burr Oak a couple years ago. They gave him a warning and made him leave, but for all of the 9.9 stickered 15's I know of, he's the only one I know of to get caught. It's kinda like speeding. If you're in the wrong place at the wrong time, and you know you're wrong, and you get caught, it's kinda hard to argue.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a buddy that had a 1987 Evinrude 9.9 that was converted to a 15 hp. Had the model number and decals of a 9.9. If you have an evrinrude 9.9 that is between 1977 and 1987??ish you can do the same. Just purchase the bigger carb and a few other small parts and you're ready to rock.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm gonna catch some FLAK on my opinion for this one but.............

It's called breaking the law, plain & simple. 


At Wild Wings 2 years ago, fishing was so good 1 day that we had our limit by 9:00am.. Came in & cleaned our fish, cleaned & frozen by 10:30.. Two condo's down a group had the same luck. By 12:00pm they were out again & came back with another limit. They doubled up on their catch & the next day they did the same.. It was tempting for our group wanted to do the same. Well one individual did. I would'nt stand for it. Ethics involved?

Yes!

In the same token I feel that there is NO DIFFERENCE by taking 15HP., & CHANGING (breaking the law) decals making it seem to be a 9.9hp..

This is MY OPINION ONLY & feel that if one plays around don't cry if you get caught. I only hope that they fine you REAL HEAVY & confiscate your motor & boat & all your gear.

I'm no goody 2shoes but I do take a stand on many issue's.

Nik 

O.K. go ahead & lay into me, I'M READY!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i know of a few debadged 15 to 9.9's. against the law yes, eroding the banks from a larger wake, NO! they plane out a bit faster producing LESS wake, which is why i always thought was the intent of hp restrictions?? as far as confiscating gear boat etc. that seams a little harsh dont ya think!! i have 1 myself, its camo and mostly used at atwood(25hp lake) and the river(unlimited hp) so no concerns here...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nikster,I'm not going to lay into you,I'll stand beside you.First of all I'm no goody two shoes as well.Anyone that knows me knows I push the petal to the metal regarding speed limits on the highway.If I ever get caught,I'll own up to it and pay the fine.Knock on wood I haven't received the first ticket yet but I know it's coming some day.That being said once my butt hits the boat seat,the law is the law and I obey it,all of them from fish limits,hp limits,to no wake zones.Some lines I won't cross and that being one of them.I enjoy the water & fishing too much and wouldn't do a thing to harm either one.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

The rangers now have the part numbers for the correct carbs for the 9.9's. Or at least they claim they do. I would say it is rare, but they can and do check. 

The newer 9.9's are rated at the propeller. The old ones were rated at the crankshaft. So a new one rated at the old method would have been closer to 12 horse anyhow. Put really good 2-stroke oil in it, lean out the mix and you'll gain another horse or two. Not that this will get you out of a ticket. The law is the law. 

To me the whole thing is a little silly. Going thru the trouble to check a 9.9 is like handing out tickets for going 67 MPH in a 65 MPH zone. Technically breaking the law? Yes, but does it really make a difference?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

...How much faster are you expected to go with a 15 vs 9.9???

Most guys i know with 15's are just 9.9s jetted out...Runs your motor a few rpms faster and uses a bit more gas...Serial number still states its a 9.9 though...

I think you are taking a big chance with that one should you ever get looked over...


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

In the end, can decals cover up a boat on a 9.9 lake that is going significantly faster than anything else out there? If you were a ranger, wouldn't that stick out to you? They know from experience roughly how fast a 14 foot Starcraft should be going by. So who ya foolin? Personally, I think speed limits would be better and then everyone would be able to enjoy every lake. I know that's a controversial comment around here too... but that's my story and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Seems this post(making a 9.9 out of a 15!) is kinda a reverse of others I can recall regarding making a 15 out of a 9.9. I once talked to one of the most knowledgeable boat dealer/mechanics I've ever met(with over 40 years experience) about making my 9.9 into a 15.(I don't boat restricted lakes, just want to max. out my motor). I told him I wanted to change to the 15 HP carburator. He told me that that alone would not do it, and all it would do would make it use more gas with a "very negligible" increase in power/speed. I don't know if that is exactly true or not but just throwing it out there for kicks.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

That depends on the year the motor was built. Most of the motors from the 80's and I believe through the early 90's could be converted back and forth with simple carb swaps. They were otherwise identical. The newer motors are not that simple and the latest four strokes are different displacements. For example, a new 15 horse Merc four stroke is 351cc and the 9.9 is only 208cc.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nikster, no one is going to do that on here. It's against the law period. Does it make a difference? Yep it sure does. Don't think these rangers are idiots. They are trained to do a job period. Will they ticket you? Maybe, maybe not. If they do don't cry on here, you get what you deserve. Part of the reason they have their job is because someone will try to push the limit sometime. They are there to do a job, and I for one think they do a great job. Yes, I'm friends with several of the ODNR officers, both watercraft and Game wardens. I respect what they do. With out them the lakes and parks would be a total mess.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Is it worth getting nervous every time a warden wants to talk to you for some reason?


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got an Evinrude 28sp that is badged as a 25 and if they ever checked so be it but on a 15' tri-hull, I will get passed all day long by pontoons with 9.9's out on atwood!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This has ran it's course. 
Remember, if you get caught you have no reason to be mad at the officers. You know your illegal and it would be no ones fault but yours. It's to easy to just follow the laws.


----------

